# How to get into the marijuana industry?



## MaryJaneGrower2012 (Aug 17, 2012)

I live in Florida and I have no idea what I'm going to do with my life, from the age of 16-18 I have been curious of marijuana growing and learned a great amount about growing. I have have great success on many harvest over the years, each one getting better and better. I am smart but I'm not interested in any career paths or colleges. I would love to learn more about growing marijuana legally in a medically legal state such as Colorado, Michigan, or California, and possibly find a career or job to support me and possibly a family in later time. I believe I could get a cannabis card, but I really want to pursue my life to this, but I don't know where to start, besides getting out of this state. I hope someone can help, if not, i'll be wondering what to do with my life. Thanks everyone!


----------



## olylifter420 (Aug 17, 2012)

Through the front door


----------



## UnderBelly (Aug 19, 2012)

MaryJaneGrower2012 said:


> I live in Florida


Step one is leave Florida. The only "Marijuana industry" in your state is prisons.


----------



## taekwondoguy (Sep 9, 2012)

UnderBelly said:


> Step one is leave Florida. The only "Marijuana industry" in your state is prisons.


Yes your going to have to move to a medical state obviously and need to know what you want to get in in the "business" you wanna be a grower, dispensary owner, worker, chef or what man. Assuming grower since your on this site your gonna wanna move and get your card first. If your just looking to make a great living I would have to advise against it unless its your true passion b/c staying within state limits while being a smoker yourself your not gonna make more than 50k a yr and that's on the high side if you really know what your doing. But just move and get in good with the right people in the cannabis community where u move to.


----------

